# M6 Toll road



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

Received our Caravan Club Directory & Handbook yesterday and was interested to see that you can now travel on the M6 toll road in your m/h for the same cost of a car, by producing your club membership card at the toll booth when paying. We have usually avoided this road as it was so expensive but may give it another try if M6 is busy around Birmingham. Will probably have to have our handbook available to show to operator if any doubt!!!!

Page 627 in the handbook has the details.


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

Yes. We've used ours a couple of times, last time in September. You just have to produce your membership card. 

Val


----------



## Nordet (Jan 27, 2008)

Used the discount last week, better than sitting on the M6 in the roadworks, although no doubt, lots prefer to sit and save the cost.

As posted above, just hand over your card at the paybooth or press the help button. They take your number from your card and apply the discount, takes about a minute.


----------



## Dave-F (Jun 26, 2009)

Came through with a toad on the back and was still charged £5. good value.


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

*Caravan Club 20% discount at RoadChef*

In case you are not already aware, Caravan Club members can also download and print vouchers from the Members Offers section of the CC website giving * 20% * off at Costa, The Burger Company, Hot Food Co or Restbite outlets on any of the 19 Roadchef services located around the motorway network, including Norton Canes on the M6 toll. Note that you have to hand the vouchers over so if buying from two different outlets even on a single visit you need to have two vouchers. However once the pdf file is downloaded these can be printed off in unlimited quantities and the current voucher is valid until 31st December 2013 so you can keep a supply handy whenever you travel.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

I don't know if members are aware, but there are alternative FREE routes, bypassing the toll and only about 15 to 20 minutes longer than if the M6 was running freely.
Go up the M42, and then left onto the A5, then up the A38 and across the A50 to Stoke and the M6.
There are also a few short cuts.
Many Stokies use this route


----------



## tonyblake (Apr 4, 2008)

Absolutely spot on Stokie


----------

